# The Fancy Ratties I Call My Babies...



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I have three girls. two of those are only babies. and the other is an unknown age. one is a hairless and hte other two hooded. 

All three have somewhat elegant names because rats have a bad rep to some, so i figured name them like royalty. 

their mommy loves them<3

Cocoa is a mommas girl and always comes running to me, while Marie Antoinette is way more independant. shes the troublemaker. Their new addition, which was added with them Thursday, is the hairless momma, Victoria Elizabeth. She loves her new mommy and loves her new sisters! She was originally a foster i took when she had rat pups...unfortuniately all her pups didnt make it for unknown reasons. But now shes mine and has a loving home where she can play and be a happy loved ratty.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

So cute! Love Victoria Elizabeth's wrinkly tummy!


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

OOOhhhhh loverly hoodies 

Also lovely nakie ladie


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

I love that last pic! They look great against all that color!

Emy


----------



## christina (Jun 13, 2007)

aw her wrinkles are so adorable!  that last picture is great! such cute babies!!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

=] thank you. i love them with all my heart even though they are probally the biggest pain in the butt i've ever dealt with.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

A hammock should go between the shelves, I say! 

That space just screams "PUT A HAMMOCK HEEEERREEEEE" :lol:

Gorgeous babies!


----------

